# A Novel-in-Progress



## GatodeCafe (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1618043/

Howdy folks, I've been working lately on this novel, I'm aiming at about 120 pages (any longer and I inevitably get bored), and I'm thinking that this is something that I might seriously want to consider getting published. It's sort of a mish-mash of genres, and there is no overarching plot, as the novel consists of a series of semi-related vignettes, which are tied together in some cases by similar characters, but also by various themes and motifs that surface periodically. 

So, what I think I mean to say is, I would adore a critique, and moreover, any beta-readers willing to exchange works. Thank you!


----------



## ScottyDM (Oct 10, 2008)

I _strongly_ recommend a real critique group. You can probably discover one in your area if you Google around (use the phrase "critique group" and your city). There are also a couple of popular ones online and the one I use is Critique Circle. They keep their stories and even their forums behind a login system.

There is the legal issue that if you post something to the open Internet, it's published. Professional ublishers almost always want to buy first publication rights and won't touch anything that's been online unless it's been taken down and gone through extensive revision.

I... :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

Dude! Where are you? I'm a mile from World Arena. Are you doing NaNo this year? Going to any write ins? Got a notebook computer? Maybe we could hang out at Pantera and write.

Ummm. Dang. Now I'm distracted.

Scotty


----------



## ScottyDM (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh yea. Critique groups.

The one in the Springs is kinda snooty, or at least they were back in '06. They want only "serious" writers. The one guy talked about "literary fiction" but what they were reviewing when I attended two of their meetings (monthly and held at UCCS) was a fantasy piece and a memoir. So much for literary. :roll: At least I got the idea for a short story sci-fi piece out of the experience.

Critique Circle uses a system of points. You earn points by doing critiques (which is a fantastic way to hone your editing chops) and you spend points when you upload chapters. They seem to have found the ideal recipe and the system encourages people to critique the works of others, although their method of handling longer works is less than ideal. Anyway, lots of serious and skilled writers belong to CC.

I'll probably do NaNo in some form this year, but I haven't really come up with a plan (and only 3 weeks away). You're not supposed to, but I may just plow through my pile of short story ideas and see how many first drafts I can produce. What are they gonna do, invalidate my membership? :roll: 

Anyway, I've got a concept for an anthology of shorts based on a particular storyworld and have good starts on two shorts for it. Maybe I'll come up with more stories in this storyworld for NaNo.

Or I could do that sci-fi short inspired by my live critique group experience. It would be so sweet if that was the first story I sold. I could use it as part of my C.V. to show them I'm serious. :twisted: Anyway, can't really blame them for suggesting I come back later. I was being the typical clueless newbie.

Scotty


----------



## Chanticleer (Oct 15, 2008)

I suggest you check your email. The critique fairy has left something under your pillow.


----------

